# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Aggio coattivo Equitalia: dovuto privilegio?

## ChiccaDotCom

Buongiorno a tutti, iniziamo la settimana con un quesito di diritto fallimentare. 
Siamo in presenza di un concordato preventivo... nel piano erano previsti tot. debiti nei confronti dell'erario (iva, irpef, etc...) e successivamente all'ammissione della società alla procedura, in occasione del riparto, avevamo chiesto all'Agenzia delle Entrate un aggiornamento che aveva sostanzialmente confermato la situazione presentata dalla società concordataria. 
Ora, passato circa un anno, ci arriva una comunicazione di Equitalia, da cui si evince che le sono stati "passati" tutti i crediti dell'Erario. 
Il fatto è che gli importi iscritti a ruolo sono parecchio superiori a quelli che ci aveva segnalato l'Agenzia delle Entrate e questo accade, non tanto per gli interessi maturati nel frattempo, ma per l'AGGIO COATTIVO DI RISCOSSIONE, che tra l'altro ci viene chiesto in privilegio. 
MA: questo privilegio è effettivamente dovuto?. 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere o fornire un proprio parere!

----------


## Antonella Benedetto

Dipende. L'aggio è un credito accessorio. Gode degli eventuali privilegi del credito principale     

> Buongiorno a tutti, iniziamo la settimana con un quesito di diritto fallimentare. 
> Siamo in presenza di un concordato preventivo... nel piano erano previsti tot. debiti nei confronti dell'erario (iva, irpef, etc...) e successivamente all'ammissione della società alla procedura, in occasione del riparto, avevamo chiesto all'Agenzia delle Entrate un aggiornamento che aveva sostanzialmente confermato la situazione presentata dalla società concordataria. 
> Ora, passato circa un anno, ci arriva una comunicazione di Equitalia, da cui si evince che le sono stati "passati" tutti i crediti dell'Erario. 
> Il fatto è che gli importi iscritti a ruolo sono parecchio superiori a quelli che ci aveva segnalato l'Agenzia delle Entrate e questo accade, non tanto per gli interessi maturati nel frattempo, ma per l'AGGIO COATTIVO DI RISCOSSIONE, che tra l'altro ci viene chiesto in privilegio. 
> MA: questo privilegio è effettivamente dovuto?. 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere o fornire un proprio parere!

----------

